# High end guitar cables



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd like to know from those of you that use high end cables for guitar, what you prefer? I just ordered a couple of George L cables to go from guitar to pedal board and pedal board to amp. For now I'm going to get the planet waves cable station to make up better patch cables for my stomp boxes then the cheap ones I've been using. I don't know how much difference this is going to make. But after spending $6,000 on a couple of Dr Z's and several hundred in guitar mods as well as about $1500 on 3 boutique style high end stomp boxes, the least I could do is buy some high end guitar cables. I'm just experimenting to see if there is any audible difference. If not its not that much money that I'm worried about it.
So what does anyone else use and why?


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I have the Planet Waves kit and it's alright. Never had any issues. Definitely better quality and less noise than using plastic Hosa cables that I had. 

I prefer the cable/jack connection angle that the George L's use but from what I've read, this has issues sometimes. George L's definitely look the neatest though!

I will try out the Bill Lawrence kit when I need some more. Lava cable also makes a kit which seems similar.

http://www.billlawrence.com/Pages/Connector_Cable.htm
http://www.lavacable.com/Lava Cable.htm


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I use both the George L's and the Fulltone cables. The George L's seem to carry a bit more treble and have less bass and midrange than the Fulltone cables, but its pretty subtle.

There is a noticable difference in clarity with both if you compare them to a generic cable, but only if they're 15' or longer.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> I prefer the cable/jack connection angle that the George L's use but from what I've read, this has issues sometimes. George L's definitely look the neatest though!
> [/url]


I am on my way to pickup the planet waves cable station. I thought the ends in that were angled as well.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I am on my way to pickup the planet waves cable station. I thought the ends in that were angled as well.


The jacks are angled, and the cable-jack connection is very secure with the Planet Waves kit. 

I meant the 90 degree angle the cable goes into the George L jack, but...many musicians use them, I'm sure they'd be a-OK.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I am on my way to pickup the planet waves cable station. I thought the ends in that were angled as well.



I like these, I wish they would make the connectors a little less bulky, though.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have used Planet Waves for a few years now with mostly a good record. 4 cables failed in the last 6 months (all 20 footers) but were replaced free of charge. I switched to 15 footers and have had no more failures.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> Some of the Planet Waves cables indicate a signal flow direction. Although that makes no sense to me whatsoever, I know guy who can, blind and without fail, tell the difference between "correct" and "backwards" on the directional Planet Waves cables. I cannot hear the difference.


How long have you known Eric Johnson then? ;-)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Personally I think that after a certain baseline of quality has been reached, you won't get any perceptable benefit from high end cables.

I use Beldon cable and either switchcraft or neutrik ends.


They're good

For what it's worth I don't consider Planet Waves to be high end. They fall under the "baseline of quality" umbrella.

When you start paying $100 or more for a guitar cord......


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> So what does anyone else use and why?


I use Canare GS-6 cables with Neutrik ends. They are made by a local company called DigiFlex. The company has three product lines and this is their top of the line StudioFlex. You can buy them at many music stores in Canada. I have two (10', 15') that I've been using for a year and a half now. I also have a Whirlwind Leader cable that I've had since the 80's and it still works fine. It is retired now :zzz:

Cables make a difference but in my experience it is a rather subtle one. I have never seen a properly conducted cable blind test. I'd be surprised if most people could tell the difference, considering that many (most?) people cannot tell an MP3 from a WAV. I seriously doubt that anyone could tell them apart in full rock band setting. I think the bigger consideration here is to use a cable that's well built, not microphonic and can be trusted on the gig.

Most reviews that I've read rate the Eminence Lyric HG cable as the best or among the best that you can buy. Since I don't use effects and really only need one cable, I've been tempted to buy one but have resisted so far. Reason has prevailed... for now


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I draw your attention to the "cable shootout" in the May issue of Guitar Player.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I draw your attention to the "cable shootout" in the May issue of Guitar Player.


I couldn't find it in the stores. Also, their web site lists the April 2008 issue as current.

So was it a blind test? What did you think of the methodology? What did they have to say about the Canare GS-6 (my current choice) and the Evidence Lyric HG (what I might upgrade to)?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Neither of those are explicitly in the 49 cables reviewed. The Evidence Melody comes up smelling like roses, though. Five stars on every parameter. Matched only by the Mogami Platinum, Monster Studio Pro 1000, and Zaolla Artist, all of which a list price at least double that of the Melody.

The May issue is a terrific one for gearheads. The two principle features are on pedalboards and cables.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Neither of those are explicitly in the 49 cables reviewed. The Evidence Melody comes up smelling like roses, though. Five stars on every parameter. Matched only by the Mogami Platinum, Monster Studio Pro 1000, and Zaolla Artist, all of which a list price at least double that of the Melody.
> 
> The May issue is a terrific one for gearheads. The two principle features are on pedalboards and cables.


I'll have to check it out. Redemption for an absolutely awful April issue. That Holdsworth interview was lame (and what was with the "angry" pictures of him?).


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Like most everything else, cable differences are pretty subtle. OTOH, I can't stand Planet Waves and I'm not that thrilled with GL's (both too bright). I like the Sommer Spirits that i got from Lava Cable. I don't think they are much, if any, more expensive than Planet Waves. YMMV...


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

cables with either switchcraft ends or neutrik (which are switchcraft clones)
are going to be serious quality

yorkville and rapco are very good fer the money
both use good ends


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, there's a few old home made Canare cables around here somewhere, but I mostly use the Planet Waves cables these days. I like the springy plugs, and so far the cable withstands lots of swivel chair driveby abuse. I have a newish "Bullet" (?) brand curly cord too, just for old time's sake. The pedal board is mostly Yorkville shorts, but I leave them plugged in most of the time so there's not much wear and tear.

I don't know how much I've spent on cables over the past 35 years, but it would probably be enough to get another high end flattop. Crazy, ain't it!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

I would go with George L's... 

But yorkville is great as well...i would go for one of these


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

You couldn't pay me to use another Planet Waves cable! Ya they have a great warranty but they need it to stay in business selling crap! I haven't had one last a year! Hell I've got old Canare/Neutrik cables that are still perfect after 20 years of Pro use!!! Even our bassist came to rehersal one day with a brand new PW cable. Guess what, it was crackling right out of the package!

I traded my last PW in for a George L and I'm not too impressed with it either. Good quality sound & so far it's been reliable but man it's the weirdest cable I've ever used! The thing curls up & won't lay properly. It's like having the plastic wire from a weed whacker for your guitar cable! I don't take it to gigs anymore as it drives me nuts. Even using it from pedal board to amp, it doesn't want to lay flat. I've also heard that the screws can come loose, that would be annoying! I was going to do my board with George L's but I'm glad I didn't bother! I bought some good ol Canare GS-6 & a bunch of Switchcraft right angeled jacks & went to town. Sounds great & very solid patch cables. Can't go wrong with good soldered connections.

I'd like to try the Mogomi but I think it's getting a bit crazy paying $99 for a 20 foot guitar cable! LOL

Cheers
Sean


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

So guys, what you are saying is that I am ok using the yorkville standard cables with the white cover on them and don't need to splurge on George L cable right??:banana: .. I like everyone else wants shorter cables between pedals but buyign a whole kit just to cut a few small connectors ain't worth it. I'll just drill some holes on a cheap pedal board and run the excess wire under there. I'd prefer to get that small gator pedal board with the built in power supply than buy a George L kit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> So guys, what you are saying is that I am ok using the yorkville standard cables with the white cover on them and don't need to splurge on George L cable right??:banana: .. I like everyone else wants shorter cables between pedals but buyign a whole kit just to cut a few small connectors ain't worth it. I'll just drill some holes on a cheap pedal board and run the excess wire under there. I'd prefer to get that small gator pedal board with the built in power supply than buy a George L kit.


Beware the G-BUS power supply. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Total $hiite? 

How about the cables.. do you guys think those yorkville are decent? I honestly never really bothered seeing whether or not cables really alter sound. There are guys that swear by crappy patch chords. I think I saw Paul Gilbert using one of those old looking spiral chords. Then again, he isn't exactly known for "tone".. more for chops.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Total $hiite?


An apt summary. Apt I tell you.



> How about the cables.. do you guys think those yorkville are decent?


I've got two of their 6" ones here that are fine. I don't put much stock in high end cables. The Yorkvilles have nice, Switchcraft-type ends, that make them easy to trim or repair. What more do you need? Not much in my book.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

there's also a great article about a 'cable shoot out between brands' 
in some guitar mag (an american one) this month 
not sure which one


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I'm from the "everything in the signal chain is important" train of thought and approach.

To me cables are as important as the guitar or amp and the player they represent... and like any other aspect of tone what cable is best or better atleast is a very subjective topic. However build quality and sonic dynamics can be measured.

There has been some discussion in the past on cables and I'm sure the general concensous is you get what you pay for. In fact I know of no ( so called High Priced ) product currently on the market that is overpriced to the point of not being worth the money when you consider the market on average. Now wether you can afford or justify the price... is another story.

Truthfully as a player I'm tired or cables that lack and I don't want a low quality cable even if it's free. Personally I dont care whos name is on the cable all I want is an accurate representation of my guitar and amps tonal voice, no noise, and excellent build quality. From that point i will taylor the tone I desire using the electronics of the amp and guitar.

The May issue of Guitar Player ( one of the best ever issues from the mag ) finally did justice to the cable debate by showing how cables rated under some solid criteria. There were no surprises that I could see. Not one low priced cable got 5 "stars" in all five categories. In order of price the first to recieve a perfect score was the mid to upper mid priced Evidence Audio Melody. Others to get perfect scores were higher priced top quality cables by such makers as Zaolla, Monster and Mogami... again no surprises as all these cables are stellar examples of whats out there for the player who demands hi quality.

There were other cables that got near perfect ratings and may just be the perfect cable for some. I found that for the most part those cable involved a upper freq cut for a more thick and not so brite top end. Problem I have had so far with that is that the cables I've tried in that category usually suffer from a lack of bottom end clarity. This is of particular issue with me anyways when it comes to neck pick up tones and in general distorted tones... especially high gain. This is the main reason why I use the Monster Cable Studio Pro 1000 in all aspects of my signal chain. Are they perfect... NO! But they are the closest thing to perfection that I've found. I've been using them for 2 years and replaced the Planet Waves Cable with them. For me the difference was so great between the two cables... once I heard the signal responce, clarity, and noiseless operation of the SP1000 the build quality became the icing on the cake. The planet waves cables are pretty good cables for the price tag but for a few more $$$ the Evidence Audio melody makes a far superior cable and for a significant yet well worth it price the SP 1000 blow PW's away.

Craig


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

I never thought Planet Waves were any better than a lot of other cables. I'd say they were mediocre.

The past two years I've been using LEEM Crazy Cables. Great clarity, and high end sparkle. $15 for 20ft too:smile:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Just ordered 10m of bulk Canare GS-6 and enough Neutrik straight and angled connectors to make 1X3m, 1X5m, 1X1.5m and a couple of effects patch cables. 61$, free delivery.

PS. I'm still skeptical, but you guys got me so curious.


PPS. Cable and connectors arrived today. I made my first cable, a 3m long one. I just had the chance to try it out for a minute, but at first inspection it sounds really nice: crisper sound and no hissing at the volume I was playing. Net improvement on the cables it will replace.


----------



## gnlman (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi. Just wondering where you ordered your cable from. I'm trying to find a dealer in Canada (if possible) to order the same gs6 cable for my pedalboard. Thanks


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

where do you order bulk canare GS-6 in canada?

i've been looking for them for a while now...

Thanks!


----------

